
Why Dropping the Trans-Pacific Partnership May Be a Bad Idea - JumpCrisscross
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/07/27/business/economy/why-dropping-the-trans-pacific-partnership-may-be-a-bad-idea.html?em_pos=small&emc=edit_dk_20160726&nl=dealbook&nl_art=3&nlid=65508833&ref=headline&te=1
======
bediger4000
This author seems to assume that the TPP is all about trade, ignoring the
"Intellectual Property" provisions, and the Investor-State Dispute System
section. Given how tightly we've controlled "Intellectual Property" in the
USA, I doubt that screwing it down any harder will be generally worthwhile.
Might be immensely valuable for copyright-related-industries but actively harm
the rest of us.

------
angersock
One wonders how much was paid for this article...

